# New weapon (2012 Specialized Allez Elite)



## m3ta1head (Sep 1, 2013)

Just picked her up, and already planning on a new wheelset to shave some grams  Rides like a dream, complete hill crusher!


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice!! Enjoy! I've always gone with Specialized (mountain bikes) - good gear!


----------



## Bevo (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice!

What group are you running, 105, Ultegra?
That is a great bike, lots of guys at my weekly race are using them and leaving the carbon bikes at home, I use my aluminum bike to race as well.

Wheels are always best bang for buck, go straight to carbon but don't forget the proper brake pads, also the carbon wheels suck for braking, you need to slow down early and in the rain at least 200 feet extra for a fast stop.
Go clincher wheels not tubular or tubeless, lots of issues when you have a flat.

I have 3 sets of wheels, 1 set Mavics for wet weather, 1 set 38mm carbon for training and 1 set Reynolds tubulars for racing. The all have a purpose but if I were you your best bang is the Mavic Kyseriums preferably the SL or with aluminum spokes, super light and damn fast!

Have fun!!


----------



## m3ta1head (Sep 10, 2013)

Bevo said:


> Nice!
> 
> What group are you running, 105, Ultegra?
> That is a great bike, lots of guys at my weekly race are using them and leaving the carbon bikes at home, I use my aluminum bike to race as well.
> ...



Thanks for the comment guys! The bike has Tiagra 4600 components-it's essentially the previous model 105 10spd group. I thought I would upgrade to Ultegra/Red as soon as possible before purchasing the bike, but after using this new Tiagra I see absolutely no need to besides to shave a few precious grams-it shifts quickly and smoothly and the brakes are superb-lots of stopping power (still running stock pads too!). 

If all goes to plan I should be picking up an Ultegra WH-6700 tubeless wheelset later today  Getting a hell of a deal on them, and they will cut ~2.5lbs of rotating mass-should make quite a difference. Planning to run them as clinchers with Conti GP4000s.


----------



## Bevo (Sep 10, 2013)

Change out the rear cassette as the gearing is really spaced wide and big jumps between gears not to mention damn heavy.

Other than that just ride it and have fun!

FYI those tires are going to be a bitch to get on the tubless rims, use windex or talcum powder.

Have fun!


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 11, 2013)

Really cool bike,even though i am more of a downhill type


----------



## m3ta1head (Sep 13, 2013)

Bevo said:


> Change out the rear cassette as the gearing is really spaced wide and big jumps between gears not to mention damn heavy.
> 
> Other than that just ride it and have fun!
> 
> ...



I plan to swap the cassettes+crankset eventually. 

New PR....racking up the mileage. Think I'll be ready for my first century soon 






Will post pics with the new wheels soon.


----------



## m3ta1head (Sep 13, 2013)

New wheels/cages:

click for high res


----------



## m3ta1head (Sep 13, 2013)

Couple more pics: 

click for high res 






click for high res


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 14, 2013)

Man, that looks nice! Congrats


----------



## m3ta1head (Apr 13, 2014)

Some snaps from a climbing session I had this past week in 90 degree heat. Sorry about the poor quality (shot on nexus 4).


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm officially jealous. Nice bike and have fun with it. Way to make me miss the mountains of CO and all the biking I did while living there.


----------



## m3ta1head (Apr 18, 2014)

Guitarmiester said:


> I'm officially jealous. Nice bike and have fun with it. Way to make me miss the mountains of CO and all the biking I did while living there.



Thanks man! I love getting out into the mountains, it's becoming a weekly thing for me...no excuse with the foothills only 10 miles from my front door. Such a fantastic feeling to ride from one of the biggest metropolises in the world to complete isolation in fantastic nature up in the mountains 

Coup of photos from mt baldy


----------



## Bucks (Apr 23, 2014)

Great bike.

You have a really aggressive slammed position from the saddle to the drops, love to see that! 

I've ridden Baldy. Came out to CA to follow the '12 tour of California. It's a vicious climb, definitely as tough as the pyrenees and the big alpine climbs that I have done. 

I ride a specialized too.
Here is my Tarmac sl4...


----------



## m3ta1head (Apr 23, 2014)

Bucks said:


> Great bike.
> 
> You have a really aggressive slammed position from the saddle to the drops, love to see that!
> 
> ...



Wish I was into cycling during the '12 ToC. I will definitely be spectating this year, although they haven't included Baldy on the calendar this time around 

That is quite the steed you've got there, very dialed.  Full SRAM Red 22? Yours is set up aggressively as well! Very pro.


----------



## Bucks (Apr 29, 2014)

Nah man, its actually old 2010 red apart from the crank which is a 2013 exogram crank. The new red stuff is really nice. If I cant get clearance from the wife to fit my next bike with campagnolo super record I will definitely get the new red groupset.

As 2013 super record is 3000 bucks (yikes!!)... I dont think that will happen !!!


----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 8, 2014)

Damn that's sexy. I just have a city bike but I would love to get something like this


----------



## m3ta1head (Jul 12, 2014)

Finished the build. Final weight is *7974g*


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 12, 2014)

This thread is so GTAV 
In a good way


----------



## MethDetal (Jul 12, 2014)

super artsy pics man i dig it


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 8, 2014)

Cracking looking bike. Love it. I'm in the process
of starting a full custom build.


----------



## m3ta1head (Sep 10, 2014)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Cracking looking bike. Love it. I'm in the process
> of starting a full custom build.



Thanks m8! Keep us posted with the build...what kind of frame are you going with?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 19, 2014)

m3ta1head said:


> Thanks m8! Keep us posted with the build...what kind of frame are you going with?


 
Thinking of going with a Kuota Kharma Evo carbon frame. Just bought a
pair of Sram S60 carbon wheels. Probably gonna be a 10 speed Ultegra Groupset (the Sram S60 rear will only take a 9 or 10 speed cassette).

This will be my summer bike. I already have a Scott Speedster XL which will become my winter/mudlark bike.


----------

